# Loa question



## Rock209 (Jul 16, 2022)

When ur a DBO in a department and go on a LOA when u come back do u get ur spot back or no ?


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jul 16, 2022)

Maybe. Maybe not. It is not a guarantee. I would say doubtful from my store.


----------



## rd123 (Jul 16, 2022)

My guess is , if your loa is less than 3 months you will surely be back on your position else they have authority to change your position . One of my fellow tm is on LOA and she got an email from target saying the same as she was reaching 3 months soon . But it’s upto your TL/etl . For her case , our TL will give her position back once she returns probably by early fall . Have a talk with your management for more clarity .


----------



## Fluttervale (Jul 16, 2022)

You should be put back on the schedule but you may not have the same area.


----------



## ION the Prize (Jul 16, 2022)

I'm gonna be LOA for a while and I expect I'll be right back pushing CHEM when I return.

Good ol' CHEM.

When you can't sink any lower.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 16, 2022)

Rock209 said:


> When ur a DBO in a department and go on a LOA when u come back do u get ur spot back or no ?


You might not get it back.


----------



## DC Diva (Jul 17, 2022)

Guaranteed equal position, but keep in mind this same position may have differing duties on different teams.  Those job descriptions are vague for a reason.


----------



## MrT (Nov 14, 2022)

Also every position is an equal position now and in every job description it says you can work in any department as necessary for the business.  That being said it's smart to keep someone in a position they are familiar with.  
My district has been rid of the dbo model for over a year and I'm pretty sure it's going to more and more areas.  When you come back there might not be dbos at all.


----------

